# Help - Roof Question



## 105213 (Jun 16, 2007)

Picked up my newly acquired RV and took it to my local friendly farm for storage.

Unfortunately the approach is very tree lined (does not usually have tall vehicles using the road) and where the branches have scrapped along the side of the roof, what looks like a plastic film has been torn off and is now hanging down the side of the coach  

So my questions are:

What is it?

How do I fix it?

Is it a DIY job?

I assume the motorhome is not waterproof until repaired?

Thnaks in advance for any help!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

It's the EDPM rubber membrane

You can repair yourself, patches, roof tape etc. are available from Stateside Tuning.

Have a look here

http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/spares5.htm


----------



## 105213 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, a few differnt products listed, anybody got a reccomendation bearing in mind I am effectively patching tears rather then just applying a top coat?

Thanks again.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Did you see the Quick Roof Repair -Rubber Roof Self adhesive rubber roof repair patch instantly seals tears and punctures.

If in doubt give Linda a call or PM her, LC1962, she'll sort you out quick time :wink:


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

tore my roof much the same way used the repair patch thing mentioned works really well, also got a tube of sealant much like silicone to tidy edges, from stateside people make sure you get it in the right place first time as very sticky


----------



## 105213 (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep, Linda sorted me out with the patches and the sealant, fixed the roof today and all seems to be ok (of course you never know until the first downpour).

Unfortunately the roof was torn in several places so now it looks a bit frankenstein with all the repairs. Will just get some roof sealant to paint over I think so it as least all the same colour! Should be enough to not draw the eye to it!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

joslyn said:


> Yep, Linda sorted me out with the patches and the sealant, fixed the roof today and all seems to be ok !


Well done.. glad it's all sorted .. :wink:


----------

